# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Ernährung, NEM und Lebensweise

## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

ich möchte auf einen sehr guten Aufzatz von Dr. Jacob im BPS Magazin 2/2009 auf S.  10 hinweisen. 

Der beste Beitrag seit langem, ein Muss für alle, die sich nicht nur mit OP und Bestrahlung beschäftigen brauchen.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Konrad,



> Hallo Freunde,
> 
> ich möchte auf einen sehr guten Aufzatz von Dr. Jacob im BPS Magazin 2/2009 auf S.  10 hinweisen. 
> 
> Der beste Beitrag seit langem, ein Muss für alle, die sich nicht nur mit OP und Bestrahlung beschäftigen brauchen.
> 
> Gruß Konrad


bist mal wieder schneller als die BPS-Website wollte gerade jetzt den Artikel lesen! Kenne Frau Dr. Jacob persönlich, sehr nette kaschierte Person!
Gruß, Helmut

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Helmut,

ich bin nicht schnell, bekomme nur die Magazine.

Nicht Frau Dr. Jacob, meine Lieblingsonkologin, ich kenne sie auch, sondern Dr. med. Ludwig Manfred Jacob. 
Mache auch bischen Reklame für den Aufzatz, du kannst das.

Gruß Konrad

----------

